
The NSA responds to Edward Snowden’s TED Talk - nreece
http://www.ted.com/talks/richard_ledgett_the_nsa_responds_to_edward_snowden_s_ted_talk?utm_source=t.co&share=1a801b760a&utm_medium=on.ted.com-none&utm_campaign=&utm_content=roadrunner-rrshorturl&awesm=on.ted.com_i07PJ
======
dmfdmf
This is a tacit admission that Snowden is winning the battle for public
opinion. They must be scared.

~~~
3rd3
What would be the advantage of such tactic?

~~~
dmfdmf
Snowden is not being treated as a traitor as they had hoped but as a hero for
revealing NSA dragnet surveillance programs and sacrificing his life for his
principles. He is now perceived as an expert on how to circumvent these NSA
programs. Contrast this with the low public opinion of Assange or Manning
neither of which required any direct comment by the NSA. They must feel they
are losing the PR battle and need to respond in the case of Snowden which I
thought was revealing.

------
Zigurd
There was a ton of evasion and filibustering in those answers. Zero specific
people actually endangered by the Snowden revelations, and zero terrorists
thwarted. He claimed some links among people might have been revealed by the
metedata collection program, but he cited zero cases where NSA data provided
unique information.

